# New Member



## Frk870621345 (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi gals and girls just signed up I've been on this forum a lot and learned a lot in the past but decided as I take my fitness more seriously it was time to get on and be a part of the community not just an outsider.


----------



## brazey (Apr 6, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## Arnold (Apr 10, 2017)

Welcome!


----------

